# tuning vr6 turbo??



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

im new to vw's coming from hondas i have a mk3 obd2 vr6 turbo i just bought and the car is running extremly rich. i think it has a eip tuning chip and a fmu with a apt turbo kit.
i was wondering what i can use to tune it?? i couldn't really find anything when i searched. i would like to out it on the dyno and get it tuned. i know there are companies that sell chips pretuned but i dont really want that


_Modified by k24kid at 3:59 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*

http://www.Lugtronic.com = Plug-n-Play standalones for VW's
Plus live tuning and support for NJ/NY/PA/MD etc.


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (lugnuts)*

anyone tried the greddy ultimate on a vw??


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*

thats a lil out my price range.. whats a good company that does the eproms??


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net/ this is all you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (fnvr6t)*

yeah that old EIP crap is obviously your issue. C2 makes great plug and play software for up to 500+ hp.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (stealthmk1)*

Emmett, I'm going to follow you around and play devils advocate. My EIP stuff ran strong and long, many different conditions.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Emmett, I'm going to follow you around and play devils advocate. My EIP stuff ran strong and long, many different conditions.









ok fine, I won't blame EIP _just_ yet.








OP, have you checked for vacuum and boost leaks? o2 sensor? MAF?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (stealthmk1)*

Here's a good starting point for getting a decent tune on the rising rate (RRFPR) - 
All adjustments should be made with a fuel pressure gauge on the test port of the fuel rail so you may observe pressure changes and take notes.
If you have the EIP regulator (Cartech Rising Rate Fuel Pressure Regulator) then you should acquaint yourself with the two means of adjustment. 
1) There is a small bleeder valve on the side that adjusts the vacuum/boost that reaches the regulator. This adjustment is for the rate increase under boost; for every 1lbs of boost pressure it will add an adjustable amount of fuel with the maximum setting being 12lbs of fuel per 1lbs of boost (if your fuel system is up to snuff). 
2) The larger allen bolt with nut that goes down through the top adjusts approximately when the rate increase begins in relation to the vacuum/boost that passes through the bleeder valve above. You use this adjustment to match the pressure of when the RRFPR takes over from the OEM regulator; when the OEM pressure regulator is at atmospheric is when you want the RRFPR to be closely adjusted to begin operating. 
TO ADJUST/TUNE:
1) Start car and observe fuel pressure. 
2) Disconnect vacuum line to *OEM* fuel pressure regulator with vehicle running at idle.
3) Begin backing adjustment #2 on RRFPR (above) out until fuel pressure stabilizes. IMPORTANT - If no change to fuel pressure occurs while backing out (it should react quickly if you're running rich) then turn clockwise until you see fuel pressure begin to increase. If you begin to see the pressure increase then back off until you reach the exact point where the adjustment begins to affect fuel pressure. Set the stop nut here, this adjustment is done. 
4) Turn adjustment #1 all the way in; you'll want 12:1 for most vw applications.
If you continue to see rich running issues then check your codes; you may have an issue unrelated to the programming or RRFPR such as a bad coolant temperature sensor etc.
You may also put a restrictor on the vacuum feed line to adjustment 1 if you experience a rich condition only when crossing into boost.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (DieGTi)*

c2 affordable dependable. im running it and several others in the maine area around 380+400whp running as dailys in the Maine and surrounding area.


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (stealthmk1)*

with the eip chip and ecu i have codes
- evap
- sai
- ecu code
- 2 o2 sensor codes
- maf high reading
when i plug a stock ecu i only haqve
- evap
- sai
- maf high reading
- mil short circut (bulb is taken out?)

i brought a differnt maf to get rid of the maf code but didnt help. once its there and once its not
vacum is at 18 
idk if anyone remembers but this is tim's old yellow gti that ran 11.5's it made a lil over 400 hp

i think i might try the c2 stage 2 chip. but does that work with the 265 cams? or do i need to ask them for a custom one?


_Modified by k24kid at 2:54 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*

I'm on electromotive Tec3-r.... Love it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k24kid* »_
i think i might try the c2 stage 2 chip. but does that work with the 265 cams? or do i need to ask them for a custom one?

It will work with the cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (PhReE)*

would this happen to be a yellow gti vr6 purchased from union nj if so im going to right FAIL


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k24kid* »_with the eip chip and ecu i have codes
- evap
- sai
- ecu code
- 2 o2 sensor codes
- maf high reading
when i plug a stock ecu i only haqve
- evap
- sai
- maf high reading
- mil short circut (bulb is taken out?)

i brought a differnt maf to get rid of the maf code but didnt help. once its there and once its not
vacum is at 18 
idk if anyone remembers but this is tim's old yellow gti that ran 11.5's it made a lil over 400 hp

i think i might try the c2 stage 2 chip. but does that work with the 265 cams? or do i need to ask them for a custom one?

_Modified by k24kid at 2:54 PM 10-13-2009_

the car was built by a very good friend of mine...it doenst run o2 sensors the emissions stuff is removed all the codes are normal for that setup..
and the last i checked the cams in it are stock meng the 256s were removed when it blew its 3rd engine









_Modified by lil8v at 3:28 PM 10-14-2009_


_Modified by lil8v at 5:24 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (lil8v)*

Could be wrong tho I didn't crack the valve cover open to make sure. I think Ima get the c2motorsports stage 3 chip and remove the fmu


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (k24kid)*

ull regret it dont do it we tried c2 setups they dont work that car is also running on corrodo g60 injectors its not rich thats just how it is...that motor in that car isnt in the best shape either its gots alota miles and its real beat up c2 might just smoke the motor it runs way to aggresive timing tables


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (lil8v)*

oh damn


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_
the car was built by my *best* friend...

Oh damn


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (killa)*

also just confirmed the car has stock cams in it..


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: tuning vr6 turbo?? (lil8v)*

thanks billy... i did a compression test and they were all even. if the motor blows ill get another one but the car would make more power if it wasnt flooded by gas


_Modified by k24kid at 9:43 AM 10-15-2009_


----------

